# Does anybody shoot a Remington Model 17 or Model 31?



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I just picked up one each of these guns. I think I like them. Anybody had any experience with either of them?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.remingtonsociety.com/questio ... Answer.htm

for the 17, couldnt find anything for the other


----------



## randydandy (Sep 20, 2004)

jhegg said:


> I just picked up one each of these guns. I think I like them. Anybody had any experience with either of them?


I have hunted with the Model 17 for about 40 years. It was the shotgun that my dad passed down to me. It finally wore out, the magazine tube threads failed, and I bought an Ithaca M37 to replace it. Then found another M17 and bought it. I think I have 4 M17's now.

It is my prefered gun for dove. Very reliable, smooth action, and quick pointing. It takes a licking and keeps on ticking. Nothing special you need to do to keep it functioning except to knock the big chunks of dirt or mud out of it.

The only odd thing about the take down is that you have to release the tension on the through bolt in the stock to remove the screws holding the trigger mechanism in place since the stock through bolt loads the screw in double shear.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey! Good to see that some of these are still out there. I have had a model 17 for a few years. What a nice gun. The weight of it makes it a perfect little upland game gun. I really like the balance and feel to it. For an older gun, it seems to me that it was way ahead of its time. I've showed this gun to many of my friends and they wonder why they don't make a gun like that anymore. It will be a sad day when mine finally goes to gun heaven. I now shoot a Beretta Pintail, 12 ga. I do have to say that the Beretta, being a larger gauge, is more versitile for just about any kind of bird hunting one might want to experience.


----------



## jhog (Oct 29, 2004)

I can relate to RandyDandy -- I have a Model 17 that I started hunting (dove and duck) with when I was 8 years old (FORTY YEARS AGO!), and I STILL hunt with it. The stock is absurdly short, having been cut off for my tiny 8 year old frame. The only reason I can still use it effectively is that I have used it so darned much. It is about as robust as a gun can be.

Keep it lubed and semi-clean and it'll serve you well for your whole life and, if you're lucky, you can pass it down again!

JHog


----------



## jimpickens (Aug 11, 2007)

I have A Remy M17 it's a good shotgun for squirrels, groundhogs, and rabbits to bad they don't allow 20guages to be used in turkey shoots because my uncle used it in one back in the 70s and it put all the others to shame.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I was surprised and pleased to see this thread.

I own a Remington Model 17 that my Grandpa purchased in 1931 for $20. He shot the gun for many years and have a few hunting pictures of him with it. I can only imagine the number of shells he must have run through it. My Dad shot it for many years in the 40's and 50's and I began shooting pheasants and ducks with it in the early 70's. I shot my first duck and snow goose with it. It has no recoil pad and resulted in many black and blue shoulder and arm as a kid.

It a good gun. It's a light and reliable gun. Unfortunately with steel shot and worn out extractors, I no longer shoot it. It's a gun I will eventually pass on to one of my boys.

It has a bottom ejection but only has a single pump arm. The Model 37 has two arms. It is the granddaddy to the Browning BPS. It think they made from 1917 until the early 1930's.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

My dad has a Remington 31 that he bought brand new in 1948.
Nice gun, but the 870 is a better design.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't know much about either gun, but i'm reading the OL article on the 870, and it says the 31 was discontinued in 1949.


----------

